# Herbie Circle



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Herbie circling on 2 legs
watch out pudsey hey ;-)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGtWSZoVrcQ

Clever boy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha lovely Herbie, - well done!
I got R&R to "spin" quite easily for a treat - I think it's the performing poodle side in them 
I've tried to get them to spin without a treat...... No chance!!


----------

